# Spoodle ENERGY LEVEL?



## Wannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

I work from home and absolutely cannot have a dog _constantly _looking for attention, looking something to do, or just bouncing off the walls. 

I understand that Standards are fairly high energy, and am trying to ascertain if this breed is totally inappropriate for me ...

Assuming the dog is well-bred, well-trained, well-socialized and adequately exercised, is a laid-back and low-energy-in-the-house Spoodle out of the ordinary???

Thank you.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> I work from home and absolutely cannot have a dog _constantly _looking for attention, looking something to do, or just bouncing off the walls.
> 
> I understand that Standards are fairly high energy, and am trying to ascertain if this breed is totally inappropriate for me ...
> 
> ...


I think this is where temperament testing would serve you well. There are some high energy standard poodles, and there are some couch potatoes! If the pups are not temperament tested, the breeder should be able to guide you to the more easy-going, less dominant puppies in the litter.
I look for a more upbeat poodle, because I participate in performance training and events. Having said that, my two dogs have what I call an 'off switch'. Right now they both are lying by my feet, chilling out (waiting for their supper, no doubt!). They occasionally will do laps around the sofa, but for the most part are sensible and controllable.
I have no doubt you could find a suitable standard poodle for your lifestyle.


----------



## Wannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> ... the breeder should be able to guide you to the more easy-going, less dominant puppies in the litter ...


Thanks for the reply...

Is dominance generally associated with lower energy?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I work from home, and our mini poo Beau is my constant companion. For the most part, he curls up and sleeps at my feet. (I've learned to be very careful before moving my desk chair.) He's a pretty laid-back boy, though.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love poodles, of every size and colour, but I am not sure that I would recommend one to someone looking for a low energy, thoroughly laid back dog. I certainly wouldn't recommend a puppy - they are the biggest, most delightful time wasters I know! Have you considered an older dog - perhaps one retired by a breeder, or from a rescue? You would get a much better idea of temperament and personality with an older dog, and would avoid the time consuming house training and other needs of a young pup. Alternatively, a rescue greyhound sounds tailor-made for the home you describe!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

If I were you, I would get an older dog maybe 2+ years or even older. Poodles are WONDERFUL companions but do require a great deal of work the first couple of years. I got Suri at one and half years and she is the most amazing dog. (she came from a great breeder as well )


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well there is nothing high energy about mine at home.
When I am home they sleep just very close to me, but when we go out they go crazy and run and run and run....

I would say that they are good house pets and easy going inside but outside they turn into running machines


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Poodles are people dogs, they love their humans and want to be with them. I have a low to moderate energy Standard Poodle and knows to be clam in the house and crazy outside. She is totally an attention whore and anytime she can she will come up to me for a scratch and loving.

Any dog will need affection, training/exercise and at times bouncing off the walls.

Might I suggest a cat? There are lots of laid back adult cats in shelters that would love to be adopted.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Is dominance generally associated with lower energy?


Not necessarily, but from what I gather from your post, I think a more submissive, eager to please puppy would fit your lifestyle best. An 'ok, mom, whatever you want' type of personality seems to me to be what you're looking for.


----------



## Wannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone; 
I understand and appreciate your replies.
I didn't want to get too wordy but, apparently, 
I should clarify a few things:

This would _not_ be our first dog, 
although a Spoodle, unless _enormous_ 
(and I understand to stay away from these)
would be our smallest dog to date. 

- Puppyhood is not an issue.
- Training is definitely not an issue. 
- Dominance is not an issue.
- "Eager-to-pleaseness" is not an issue and, strangely enough,
I _much_ prefer a bolder, self-assured, more assertive dog,
rather than one who is overly submissive and eager to please.

Assuming we get past this first issue,
I'll have other questions, 
but the first is dealing solely with _*indoor* activity/energy level._

And, to further clarify, 
I fully understand, and have experienced (many times),
the wonderful and varied "pleasures" of puppyhood.  

Thanks again!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

I work at home(graduate student so I also work more than 8 hours a day more often than not). My husband and I have had two greyhounds, one that passed in late spring/early summer, and now we have a 6 mo old standard poodle puppy that we brought home in late June at 12 weeks old. My husband works out of the house, standard 8-5 hours.

Our puppy tends to sleep most of the middle of the day so I can get a lot of work done during the day when I work best. When he's active though, he's ACTIVE and he needs to be engaged otherwise he's off makign his own games up to keep himself occupied entertained. His bursts of energy tend to be about three hours - one in the AM and one in the PM. We get up early so he's raring to go by 5:30AM...and lasts til around 8:30 or so. he's back up and raring to go around 5PM. If he hasn't had enough exercise he'll be more active during the day. Otherwise, he's pretty quiet all day sleeping ni the same room I'm working in. He's pretty serious about his sleep to be honest, and when he's out, he's out. (much like when he's up, he's UP). 

It is impossible for me to work when he's active and my husband is not here to entertain him. I can give him puzzle games and other things to entertain himself but even if it keeps him busy for 15 minutes he'll need somehting different after that. 

He's also pretty vocal. My job doesn't require me to be on the phone but when he's raring to go he's vocal trying to get someone, anyone(me, the other dog, the husband, the dog in the mirror, etc) to play with him. We're working on settling and not being so vocal but I know he'll always be more vocal than our greyhounds ever have been. 

This is our first poodle so I don't know if the long stretch of quiet in the middle of the day is typical. The one greyhound we raised as a puppy was not like this...he was had more active periods throughout the day but they were shorter in duration. Once he was 3 he was a typical greyhound and is pretty quiet and laid back all day. If the poodle had activity cycles more like the greyhound did as a puppy, I'd have to set my school work aside for an hour or so several times a day. I have that kind of flexibility in my schedule but do you should your puppy not sleep all day? LIke I said, I don't know if htat's a breed thing or an individual dog thing. 

I'm used to greyhounds so in general this is a more active breed for us. You don't say what large breeds you've had, but many can be pretty laid back and fairly low energy particularly inside(great danes for instance). He's definitely been very different than the greyhound puppy we raised. 

I'm not sure it's realistic thoguh to expect a puppy to ALWAYS be calm and quiet when you're working indoor. Sounds like that might be a deal killer for you. I'm not sure that's a breed specific issue though. I'd have gotten a lot less work done during the day if I had been in school when the greyhound was a puppy than I'm getting done now with the poodle puppy in the house.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> Assuming the dog is well-bred, well-trained, well-socialized and adequately exercised, is a laid-back and low-energy-in-the-house Spoodle out of the ordinary???


Those are a lot of assumptions. But no.... well trained Standard Poodles (Spoodle is the Aussie word for Cockapoo) are generally quiet in the house. Still, I don't think they are the breed for you. Perhaps you would be better served with something like a retired Greyhound.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, Cbrand pointed out what I was going to; spoodles are the 'name' we call a poodle X cocker spaniel dogs here in NZ! Standard poodles is often shortened to spoo, but not spoodle. lol!!

But anyway, yes spoos are often quieter in the house, they are very 'intune' with their people, and when it's quiet time, it's quiet time. But at the same time, if they're expected to lounge around for hours and hours then a spoo probably isn't the best choice as while there are plenty that are ok with that, there are far more that are far too smart to be able to cope with hours of boredom well!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

The most common question I get asked when Dexter is outdoors running off lead somewhere is "What is he like in the house?" As others noted, both my poos have had an off switch indoors, Dexter more than my first. I work at home a lot, and Dexter mostly sleeps or amuses himself while I am working. We take breaks to go for walks or train. I also take him to the office with me. He sleeps there unless there is somebody to visit with. 

Dexter is four. Standard poodles mature slowly, especially males. You can expect a protracted adolescence. I find the early teenage phase (6-18) months the most trying--you get this mix of puppy energy and adult stamina.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima and Charly have both been very easy to handle.
Vaka on the other hand is more active but I knew that when picking her.
She is now 14 months old still full of energy but more relaxed so she is easier to handle. 
But we have never had any trouble with her at home, she is not destroying the furniture or anything although she does love a good leather shoe  

I would say that spoos are active outside lazy inside


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Our SP's are very calm in the house. They know that when it's time to be active and when it's time to be quiet and calm. The only problem is when someone comes to the house who they adore, then they get a bit overly happy.
They do get appropriate exersize. Some have been more laid back than others, but overall it's not an issue.
We did have a miniature who would run crazy through the house like a wild boy, flinging his toy for himself and jumping on the couch, doing a half flip and then back through the house again. The standards looked at him like he was crazy!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i find poodles are 'high energy' for most people. In the sense they need exercise daily- and need Mental exercise daily. 

i breed aussies. My poodle is my couch potato compared to my aussies. My dogs come to work with me- my aussie goes "mom mom om om om omom omomomommmmmm" most of the day. specifically the first ooh 3 hours we are here. 

Bella goes "high can i cuddle?" scratch scratch- ok off she goes to either nap- or chew on a chewy. 

take em outside to play? both will play just as long and as hard as each other I found similar personality with Bernie the Spoodle i fostered last winter for several months


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My sister had a lovely spoo some years' ago. She described THAT poodle look as "When are you going to start tap dancing?", and used to feel mildly guilty that she lacked the time and energy to provide all the entertainment her poodle wanted. After tragically losing Chloe to a torsion, she homed a rescue greyhound, who was more than happy to spend his days stretched out on the couch - and found herself missing the intellectual challenge of a poodle. I think you have to decide what is important to you, what you can provide, and make the best choices you can. A standard poodle is likely to be less demanding than those dogs bred for herding, but more demanding than some others.


----------



## Wannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks again, ev1.

Taking a rough score, it's 
5 yay
6 nay
and 3 non-committal..
:doh:

The retired Greyhound is a truly lovely idea, 
as is the older dog - just not for us at this time. 

As far as the whole energy level is concerned, 
rest assured that I have no intention of getting any dog
which would lounge around the house, bored and unfulfilled.

I certainly won't be rushing into anything.
As I mentioned in my original inquiry:
I _"am [still] trying to ascertain if this breed is totally inappropriate for me."_

The possible "energy issue" is but one factor to consider and,
assuming I get past it, 
the veritable encyclopedia of health issues confronting Poodles 
would be my next challenge. 
But there's a 6:5 chance that I won't even get that far. 

I suspect that posting other questions would garner 
equally decisive results and so, for now, 
I bid you all a fond farewell and, once again, 
my sincere thanks!!! :waving:


----------

